
Google Plans New, Smarter Messaging App - free2rhyme214
http://www.wsj.com/articles/google-plans-new-smarter-messaging-app-1450816899
======
free2rhyme214
Direct link here -
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwix4J-5qPHJAhUQ5GMKHSx1B0kQqQIIHTAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fgoogle-
plans-new-smarter-messaging-
app-1450816899&usg=AFQjCNHYOakMTGnpjrCEF8j7EGkeiQ_gXw&sig2=mzstYoFXoc84CxCf9gWxzw&bvm=bv.110151844,d.cGc)

